# Chloe Woody tote in leather



## volieren

Does anyone have the Woody tote in leather? I can't decide whether I'd go for the summery canvas version or this gorgeous leather version! It seems like the leather version might be more suitable for year-round wear, and potentially hardier than canvas.


----------



## lill_canele

Wow! I have never seen a leather version before!  Must be new! 
It’s not on the US website and I don’t recall seeing it before in-store last month.

The look and texture of the leather version looks very nice.  But I do kind of prefer the design of the canvas one a little bit better; feels like it had more dimension? Or maybe more complementary to the handles?

The all leather version makes the logos stand out a lot more and I’m not sure if I’m into that.

The canvas version gives a more summer feel to me while the all leather version is more of a summer to fall vibe.
Probably need to go see in person lol


----------



## volieren

lill_canele said:


> Wow! I have never seen a leather version before!  Must be new!
> It’s not on the US website and I don’t recall seeing it before in-store last month.
> 
> The look and texture of the leather version looks very nice.  But I do kind of prefer the design of the canvas one a little bit better; feels like it had more dimension? Or maybe more complementary to the handles?
> 
> The all leather version makes the logos stand out a lot more and I’m not sure if I’m into that.
> 
> The canvas version gives a more summer feel to me while the all leather version is more of a summer to fall vibe.
> Probably need to go see in person lol


Me neither, until I spotted it on Saks here! I agree with you about the leather - it looks so nice, but it does introduce a totally different feel from the canvas version. I think I'd feel more nervous using the leather version. However, I wouldn't mind having a bag that could be used all year round too. I think I might get both versions and see which one I like better; I'll take some photos when they arrive!


----------



## holycooooow

It’s beautiful but regardless of version I would be worried about the bottom (with the 2 white Chloe straps) getting dirty…. Someone please tell me it won’t lol


----------



## volieren

holycooooow said:


> It’s beautiful but regardless of version I would be worried about the bottom (with the 2 white Chloe straps) getting dirty…. Someone please tell me it won’t lol


I think the two leather straps right next to the white straps act as “bumpers” to protect them, maybe?


----------



## totally

One consideration is that I believe the canvas version can fit a 13-inch laptop horizontally, but the leather version can't.
The Woody is a nice, practical yet carefree style. I like it in the canvas but I see how the leather would be easier to clean!


----------



## lill_canele

holycooooow said:


> It’s beautiful but regardless of version I would be worried about the bottom (with the 2 white Chloe straps) getting dirty…. Someone please tell me it won’t lol



So that is one of the big things that is preventing me from buying this bag! lol
I spoke to my SA about it and he said one of his other clients has it, and when it gets dirty she just wipes it down with a damp towel and it is easy to clean.
I suppose that will work for light scuffs.

However, I am not the most careful person.   Especially with tote-style bags, they tend to be more workhorse bags in my wardrobe so I usually put them on the floor, etc.

I have considered wrapping the handles in some kind of twilly but that would just protect the handles and not the canvas strips on the side.

Sigh...still unsure  haha.

Edit: Oh! But I do have the Chloe woody sandals in the same white canvas material. They have actually already gotten a bit dirty from wear. Perhaps I'll try cleaning them this weekend and let you know how it goes!


----------



## totally

lill_canele said:


> So that is one of the big things that is preventing me from buying this bag! lol
> I spoke to my SA about it and he said one of his other clients has it, and when it gets dirty she just wipes it down with a damp towel and it is easy to clean.
> I suppose that will work for light scuffs.
> 
> However, I am not the most careful person.   Especially with tote-style bags, they tend to be more workhorse bags in my wardrobe so I usually put them on the floor, etc.
> 
> I have considered wrapping the handles in some kind of twilly but that would just protect the handles and not the canvas strips on the side.
> 
> Sigh...still unsure  haha.
> 
> Edit: Oh! But I do have the Chloe woody sandals in the same white canvas material. They have actually already gotten a bit dirty from wear. Perhaps I'll try cleaning them this weekend and let you know how it goes!



You can try spraying it with ScotchGard to protect it! I find it makes canvas more resistant to dirt (not a dirt repellent though).


----------



## twinzluvagrl

I like canvas more cause it’s more of the “style”. Has more attitude and summer vibes! Plus lighter! Can use as an every day tote in addition to a smaller bag!


----------



## volieren

Update: I decided to keep the canvas version with brown straps. The leather version wasn't quite what I expected - the leather was very nice, but it was duller than the photos and not as easy to match with my wardrobe as the canvas. Very happy with my choice!


----------



## dodso012

volieren said:


> Does anyone have the Woody tote in leather? I can't decide whether I'd go for the summery canvas version or this gorgeous leather version! It seems like the leather version might be more suitable for year-round wear, and potentially hardier than canvas.
> View attachment 5131774


I purchased this tote in the leather and LOVE IT. I was prepared to return it thinking it might be a stiff leather and therefore uncomfortable to wear. Well….unfortunately I was wrong! It has a silky soft leather that is both structured yet soft. It’s a super comfortable carry. I chose this version bc I couldn’t see paying that much for a canvas bag. Also, I think this bag could be worn all year round (but mainly spring, summer, fall). It’s beautiful. No regrets.


----------



## dodso012




----------



## kprice1019

dodso012 said:


> View attachment 5147674
> View attachment 5147675


I’m debating this exact bag. Would you say it would be a good mom bag as well?


----------



## volieren

kprice1019 said:


> I’m debating this exact bag. Would you say it would be a good mom bag as well?


I'm not a mom, but I will say that the Medium tote was a tad smaller than I expected. It's perfect for my needs - I bring it to my Dungeons & Dragons group and it comfortably fits my 12" iPad (the canvas can fit a 13" laptop, but it's more difficult with the leather one since it doesn't stretch - you have to insert the laptop diagonally), dice tray, dice bag, a large Swell water bottle, compact wallet, 5x7" toiletries bag, hand lotion, and a couple other items. I can share some photos with it stuffed if that would help.

Based on what I've seen my siblings and friends put in their mom bags, I think the Medium would have enough space for a lighter load - snacks, a bottle or two, some small toys and a book - but probably not for a full day's worth of stuff. The Large would be a better size for that.


----------



## volieren

Here are some photos of my canvas Chloe Woody tote in medium. Hope this helps folks who are debating whether they want to buy it!


I probably could have added more; there was still a good amount of space on top of everything. This is what I was able to fit:

12" iPad Pro
13" Macbook Air
Small notebook
LV Zippy compact wallet
5"x7" cosmetic pouch
LV Mini Pochette
Sunglasses pouch
Hand lotion
25oz water bottle
D&D dice pouch (underneath the wallet - about the size of a grapefruit)

And here is the tote on me. For reference, I'm 5'4". I love the size - not too large, and perfect for running errands!


----------



## anthrosphere

volieren said:


> Here are some photos of my canvas Chloe Woody tote in medium. Hope this helps folks who are debating whether they want to buy it!
> 
> I probably could have added more; there was still a good amount of space on top of everything. This is what I was able to fit:
> 
> 12" iPad Pro
> 13" Macbook Air
> Small notebook
> LV Zippy compact wallet
> 5"x7" cosmetic pouch
> LV Mini Pochette
> Sunglasses pouch
> Hand lotion
> 25oz water bottle
> D&D dice pouch (underneath the wallet - about the size of a grapefruit)
> 
> And here is the tote on me. For reference, I'm 5'4". I love the size - not too large, and perfect for running errands!



Love it! Your accessories are super cute! It looks so good on you!


----------



## volieren

anthrosphere said:


> Love it! Your accessories are super cute! It looks so good on you!


Thank you!


----------



## julbull

volieren said:


> Here are some photos of my canvas Chloe Woody tote in medium. Hope this helps folks who are debating whether they want to buy it!
> View attachment 5151991
> 
> I probably could have added more; there was still a good amount of space on top of everything. This is what I was able to fit:
> 
> 12" iPad Pro
> 13" Macbook Air
> Small notebook
> LV Zippy compact wallet
> 5"x7" cosmetic pouch
> LV Mini Pochette
> Sunglasses pouch
> Hand lotion
> 25oz water bottle
> D&D dice pouch (underneath the wallet - about the size of a grapefruit)
> 
> And here is the tote on me. For reference, I'm 5'4". I love the size - not too large, and perfect for running errands!
> View attachment 5151994


how heavy is the bag?


----------



## absolutpink

julbull said:


> how heavy is the bag?



I have it in medium and I find that it’s very light.


----------



## natjyl

volieren said:


> Here are some photos of my canvas Chloe Woody tote in medium. Hope this helps folks who are debating whether they want to buy it!
> View attachment 5151991
> 
> I probably could have added more; there was still a good amount of space on top of everything. This is what I was able to fit:
> 
> 12" iPad Pro
> 13" Macbook Air
> Small notebook
> LV Zippy compact wallet
> 5"x7" cosmetic pouch
> LV Mini Pochette
> Sunglasses pouch
> Hand lotion
> 25oz water bottle
> D&D dice pouch (underneath the wallet - about the size of a grapefruit)
> 
> And here is the tote on me. For reference, I'm 5'4". I love the size - not too large, and perfect for running errands!
> View attachment 5151994


Good to know it would fit my mabcook air!!


----------



## steanbean

Hello! I have been eyeing the leather woody tote for my next bag and wanted to know what you all thought of it. It’s been hard to find very many reviews online. Please post pictures of yours and also what’s in your bag if you can!

1. How has the leather held up to regular use? Comments on ear and tear?
2. Do the straps dirty easily? If so, is there a way to just wipe it off? 
3. I am a mom of a toddler and soon to be infant, would this work as a mom bag to carry around diapers, wipes, snacks, toys, change of clothes, etc for a day out? 
4. Does the strap easily slip off of your shoulder when carrying? 
5. Have you tried taking it on a plane and sticking it under the seat? Do things fall out, straps get nasty? 
6. Can you fit a laptop inside without standing it up, and what size?
7. Is the color more of a cognac brown?
8. Lastly, if you have a neverfull mm, Marc Jacobs traveler leather tote, or a Longchamp le pliage city, can you compare them for me?

Thanks!
Kristina


----------



## Purse Quern

volieren said:


> Here are some photos of my canvas Chloe Woody tote in medium. Hope this helps folks who are debating whether they want to buy it!
> View attachment 5151991
> 
> I probably could have added more; there was still a good amount of space on top of everything. This is what I was able to fit:
> 
> 12" iPad Pro
> 13" Macbook Air
> Small notebook
> LV Zippy compact wallet
> 5"x7" cosmetic pouch
> LV Mini Pochette
> Sunglasses pouch
> Hand lotion
> 25oz water bottle
> D&D dice pouch (underneath the wallet - about the size of a grapefruit)
> 
> And here is the tote on me. For reference, I'm 5'4". I love the size - not too large, and perfect for running errands!
> View attachment 5151994


Gorgeous bag! Are you still loving this bag? How is the wear and tear?


----------



## volieren

Purse Quern said:


> Gorgeous bag! Are you still loving this bag? How is the wear and tear?


Yes, still love it! I haven't used it as much in the winter, but bore up through summer use very well. I am more careful with it than my other canvas bags, although I don't baby it. It's still almost like new!


----------



## Purse Quern

volieren said:


> Yes, still love it! I haven't used it as much in the winter, but bore up through summer use very well. I am more careful with it than my other canvas bags, although I don't baby it. It's still almost like new!


OMG thats so exciting to know! Yep I'll be getting this bag! Thank you!


----------

